# Day time deep dropping for sword fish



## flingin1 (Jul 27, 2016)

Anyone have any info off ga coast? I know not many people do it but want to give it a try?


----------



## flingin1 (Jul 28, 2016)

Anyone?


----------



## Shrimp (Jul 29, 2016)

Not sure about daytime dropping but I have done and do night drops(gear cost less).A lot of people don't do it off Ga bc it's close to a 100+mile run one way at least where I go. It's just easier to pull boat to St.Augustine and make the 50 mile run and a lot cheaper.


----------



## flingin1 (Jul 29, 2016)

Shrimp said:


> Not sure about daytime dropping but I have done and do night drops(gear cost less).A lot of people don't do it off Ga bc it's close to a 100+mile run one way at least where I go. It's just easier to pull boat to St.Augustine and make the 50 mile run and a lot cheaper.



Thanks for the info. We are gonna give it a try. Hopefully I can post some pics.


----------



## Shrimp (Jul 29, 2016)

Good luck, as far as  night fishing.you can try the shallow water (200 to 600 foot) and you might get lucky but you will mostly hook sharks and sword bait ain't cheap to be wasting on sharks.I like 1000 to 1500 feet. Make sure your drift is slow couple knots max and in deep water look for big changes on the bottom floor like small mountains and mark on your GPS. I keep a log on the drifts I make start and finish so I'm not always drifting on the same spots. And if you try night time have lines in water and doing your first drift a few hours before dark bc swords will be on the way up. I run 5 lines starting at 100 feet to 500 feet with your shallowest line fartherest away from boat and deploy them slow and I mean real slow so they dnt tangle up on way down. One last thing when you hang one be easy they have tender mouths and you pull the hook and be prepared for a loooooong fight


----------



## flingin1 (Aug 1, 2016)

Well we went to the south ledge current and wind rough. We were drifting about 5 kts which is fast drifted 50 miles total. When we pulled out yesterday morning we were 124 miles from the house. Didn't even get a bite. Maybe next time. Moving boat to St Augustine so more trips in the future. Running out of SSI is for the birds.


----------



## Shrimp (Aug 2, 2016)

Sorry to here about your luck and yes it's a long run off Ga and 5 knots was pretty fast. Don't give up though it's still early for them. My favorite time is October/November around full moon if seas and weather is permitting.


----------



## deers2ward (Aug 3, 2016)

Do you have electric reels?


----------



## flingin1 (Aug 3, 2016)

deers2ward said:


> Do you have electric reels?



Yes two LP'S we drag our dredges with. We got extra spools with braid to deep drop with. But at night we used tiagra 50 and 80 wides. Like to stick to all 50s next time.


----------



## deers2ward (Aug 4, 2016)

flingin1 said:


> Yes two LP'S we drag our dredges with. We got extra spools with braid to deep drop with. But at night we used tiagra 50 and 80 wides. Like to stick to all 50s next time.



Nice

I went a few weeks ago on someone elses boat off the panhandle and we were using manual. I tell you what, just pulling up your rig to set up a new drift, that's alot of cranking from 1600ft. 

Definitely looking to get some outlets and reels before I try that myself. 

You will like living on the East coast....everything is closer


----------



## flingin1 (Aug 4, 2016)

deers2ward said:


> Nice
> 
> I went a few weeks ago on someone elses boat off the panhandle and we were using manual. I tell you what, just pulling up your rig to set up a new drift, that's alot of cranking from 1600ft.
> 
> ...



We are just moving boat there. And we tried the hand cranking deal in the keys once and didn't take long to realize that was too much work. We even had a reel crankie you hook to a drill it killed the battery in about 2 min lol.


----------

